# Pump for coralife 220 skimmer



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I'm looking for a new coralife 220 skimmer pump. Anyone know where they sell one?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

No one knows?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Whats wrong with the pump?
You can buy a new impeller from J&L
Otherwise I would ph them and ask if they have the whole pump
Coralife Hang-on Skimmers


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

There is a white tube that sticks into the pump and impeller. It is broken. And that is why it is rattling. Kind of hard to explain. I guess I could call jlaquatics and ask if they have a pump.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Would you be able to glue it with epoxy? I am assuming that its plastic.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Not a bad idea. Il give that a shot


----------

